# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  CARABAO LIVE IN MANNHEIM

## schiene

*Carabao Konzert am Samstag, 07.06.2008
Info:
RUDE 7
Industriestr. 7C
68169 Mannheim 
Kontakt: NEW THAI WAY Tel. 0171-9425790

Weitere Konzerte:
Carabao Festival in Deutschland 
am 08.06.2008 in Dinslaken, Eintritt ( Vorverkauf ) 20 Euro pro Person.
Ort: 
In der Halle der Trabrennbahn
Bärenkampallee 25
46535 Dinslaken
Die Uhrzeit wird demnächst hier noch bekannt gegeben ! 
Info unter http://www.siam-art.eu

Carabao die beliebteste Rockband Thailands
Carabao ''Live in Friedrichshafen'' 
14.6.2008 
Messe Friedrichshafen
Halle A2
Festbeginn: 10.00 Uhr
Konzertbeginn: 20.00 Uhr
Vorverkauf 25 Euro plus Versand
Abendkasse 30 Euro
WETERE INFO IM LINKMENÜ UNTER "WERBUNG / FESTE" !!!
Info: Tel. 07525 / 2626*

----------

